# "Gaucho Pants"



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the spelling is correct, If not please correct me. Basically these are pants that are capris but they are HUGE on the bottom! and sometimes i see this look and love it. sometimes.. not so much. what to ya'll think of them?


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have to say personally I hate it.  But that doesn't mean that people necessarily look bad in it, I just think it looks as though someone cut the bottom half off their yoga pants.  It just seems so slouchy.


----------



## speakerpunk (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a pair of DKNY heather gray waffle-knit gauchos...I wear them to work out or lounge around in but nooooo never in public


----------



## AlliSwan (Aug 20, 2005)

I think they're okayyyy but it looks sometimes like people are trying too hard when they wear them. Some chick cut me off at Starbucks the other day and she was wearing them, a see-through tank top, and those huge ashley olsen sunglasses. While I like all of those items on some people, on her it just looks ridiculously pretentious. I know I can't pull off the gauchos, so I leave them to those who can!


----------



## Cyn (Aug 21, 2005)

I haven't seen anyone that look hot in them.


----------



## thaodotcom (Aug 21, 2005)

they are just so damn comfy


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 24, 2005)

they look super comfy and pretty cute - i see women in them a lot here, mainly plain black ones.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 27, 2005)

i cant get enough of them personally, they are really comfy and cute!


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 28, 2005)

luv them i want the jumpsuit from rachel pally


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 29, 2005)

i have 5 pairs of these damn things. One is a jumpsuit that i will never wear but i just love it anyways lol. but they are SOOOOOOO comfy and imho,i think i look damn hot in them :-D


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree, these are the most comfy that i have and I wear them all the time!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Sep 1, 2005)

I would love to own a pair....but I really need a new pair of jeans than them.  I don't like it when people wear boots with them.  It just looks weird to me.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 2, 2005)

yeah those are cute and comfy...but i think it looks better on taller people.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Sep 2, 2005)

I think they are very casual comfy looking, I don't own any though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does any one remember Drew Barrymore wearing them in Never Been Kissed!? Or was it some other kind of pants.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 2, 2005)

I like them. I have a few pairs and they are really comfy and stylish.


----------



## moonrevel (Sep 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautifulxdisaster* 
_I think they are very casual comfy looking, I don't own any though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does any one remember Drew Barrymore wearing them in Never Been Kissed!? Or was it some other kind of pants._

 
Hahah, that's exactly what I was thinking when I first saw someone wearing them when I came back to my university last week.  Followed by my saying, "Why does no one ever send me the fashion memos when out of style things become cool again?"


----------



## visivo (Sep 2, 2005)

They do look comfortable ... but then, *looking comfortable* usually means looking tooo casual/frumpy. I have seen a few taller, relatively thin girls pulling them off well but in general it seems like one of those fads that EVERY teen+ girl latches onto, whether it suits their body or not! And jumpsuit??? What??


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Sep 4, 2005)

I personally like them -- for going out -- the nicer ones...and for dance class -- the more spandex ones.


----------



## user4 (Sep 6, 2005)

I Think U Have To Have A Very Specific Body Type To Wear These Pants For Them To Look Nice... I Dont Have It So I Dont Wear Them. But They Are Cute... Sometimes


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it really depends what you wear with them... I was at a Lions game and i was looking at what people were wearing (selling programs for cheer fundraising is too boring) and i found out that you neeed the right shirt.. I don't have any though... I don't wear shorts or anything that show  my legs (long white skinnny legs ):  )


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 9, 2005)

I love these, but they look terrible on my *dare i say it*...saddle bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm always so jealous when I see girls wearing them! they look so comfy and stylish, especially with flats!


----------



## hp11989 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm 44, and these were big when I was in my late teens! See, everything really does come around again, LOL!


----------



## 2_pink (Sep 10, 2005)

I so remember these in _Never Been Kissed_, I thought it was funny that theyre in style now.

I think on some people they look really cute & stylish, but on others they are so not flattering. I noticed that average-tall girls with petite sleek bodies look best in them. I think it makes short legs look shorter and do not flatter big thighs (so i cant buy them). 

My lil sister just got a pair, which is funny cuz she didnt like them when i showed them to her, but i made her try them on just cuz i wanted to see what they looked like. She came struting out of the dressing room and declared she loved them. She looks cute in them. 


P.S. ...do not wear boots with these...it just looks...weird.


----------



## capytan (Oct 5, 2005)

I have never heard of or seen these before. Well at least I don't think so. Does anyone have a pic?


----------



## iiifugaziii (Oct 5, 2005)

here's a couple different pictures of jessica simpson wearing them:: http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/27.jpg
http://www.jessicastyle.com/images/165.jpg


----------



## lover* (Oct 5, 2005)

I love the look on some people.  I think it looks good when you have the right outfit without any other over the top accesories.  I don't own a pair but I've tried some on, and they are just too comfy.


----------



## kradge79 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have a pair of black ones and they are so comfy and cute. I would buy more for sure.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think they're so cute but I see so many people wear these and they look horrible on them...they just do not flatter! They accentuate cellulite, and rolls, and everything that most women seem to try and hide. i agree with 2 pink, I think these go best with tall women that have very young bodies. though Im sure any other woman could wear them if they wore a smoother undergarment or something. The look I like best with these is a tight corset on top with boots on the bottom (that the pant legs go over). Just my opinion, hope I dont offend anyone!


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a several pairs of these (black, b & w tweed, brown check) and really like them. But I always wear them with sandals or low heels. When I see people wearing boots with them it just reminds me of Star Trek!


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 7, 2005)

*Fav*

I love them...I usually dress mine up when I wear them. Guys even complimented me on them too (score for me right!!) I think you have to have the right attitude to wear them though. I've seen some girls wearing them because they are 'in' but didn't suite them at all.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 7, 2005)

No idea what they are, pics?


----------



## stacey (Oct 8, 2005)

thats the only thing i can fit in right now... i still haven't lost my baby weight


----------

